# Quick release Blade Clamp



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a Hegner scrollsaw, and have just seen the price for the Hegner part, and would prefer a lever. Anyone adapted their saw for a QR blade clamp? I have seen an adaptation on the scrollsawblog site, but that won't work on mine. Pics of my blade clamp which tighten with an allen key, and the Hegner QR device.


----------



## supershingler (Nov 8, 2008)

check out Mike's Workshop English featuring: my life story, a cancer survivor, scrollsawing samples and tips, community service, list of favorite sites and Flying Dutchman fretsaw blades for sale..
he has some aftermarket thing for the hegner.
i believe he has a lever that can replace the round knob used to tighten the blade.
and when your there try his flying dutchman blades theyre awesome

kendall


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/wood-scrolling/18994-bj3.html

=========


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Just what I need, in 4mm thread, and hopefully in the U.K. but not adverse to a continental address.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Ratchet Knobs

McMaster-Carr
McMaster-Carr

McMaster-Carr


You may need to rethread to 4mm from the 5mm one, but that's a easy job 

Note the DeWalt 788 has 6mm bolt size

6mm below
Router Forums




"Shipping orders outside the United States

We can ship our products throughout the world using air and ocean transportation services. We evaluate international orders from all new customers to determine whether we can accept them."

========



Mike Wingate said:


> Just what I need, in 4mm thread, and hopefully in the U.K. but not adverse to a continental address.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I shall have to bodge something up.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

MSC have combined with J&L Industrial. In the UK they are at MSC/JL Industrial Supply Co.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have emailed Mike M the Flying Dutchman, as well as WDs and Jencan in the u.k. Thanks for the link Peter. The Magswitches look interesting. I have found the handles and will contact them and see if they do a 4mm male thread. There are no specs on the page.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks like I am getting the big round Hegner QR.


----------

